# supprimer anciennes adresses mail



## kostia47 (11 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Lorsqu'on tape dans la fenêtre "adresse" de Mail une adresse connue de l'ordi, et qu'il a gardée en mémoire, il peut proposer plusieurs adresses du même correspondant. Lorsque certaines ne sont plus valides, comment les supprimer définitivement ?...


Merci


----------



## da capo (11 Février 2007)

Tu as deux possibilit&#233;s :
- soit ces adresses sont enregistr&#233;es dans le Carnet d'Adresse et c'est l&#224; que tu dois les supprimer
- soit elles sont stock&#233;es par Mail dans une liste de correspondants &#224; laquelle tu acc&#232;des par le menu _Fen&#234;tre_ puis _Destinataires Pr&#233;c&#233;dents_


----------



## bompi (11 Février 2007)

Qui dit mail dit (implicitement) Mail, dit donc Internet ...

PS : Mais que se passe-t-il, ces derniers temps ? Plus personne ne sait lire des consignes en t&#234;te de page ? C'est le cinqui&#232;me fil que je d&#233;place en une demi-heure ...


----------



## da capo (11 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Qui dit mail dit (implicitement) Mail, dit donc Internet ...



le courriel c'est Internet ? allez, tu rigoles


----------



## kostia47 (13 Février 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Tu as deux possibilités :
> - soit ces adresses sont enregistrées dans le Carnet d'Adresse et c'est là que tu dois les supprimer
> - soit elles sont stockées par Mail dans une liste de correspondants à laquelle tu accèdes par le menu _Fenêtre_ puis _Destinataires Précédents_





Merci beaucoup.


----------



## kostia47 (13 Février 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Qui dit mail dit (implicitement) Mail, dit donc Internet ...
> 
> PS : Mais que se passe-t-il, ces derniers temps ? Plus personne ne sait lire des consignes en tête de page ? C'est le cinquième fil que je déplace en une demi-heure ...




Je suppose que cette remarque d'adresse à moi. Outre le fait que pour un nouveau venu la lecture des en-têtes est assez brouillonne et fastidieuse, et peut amener à des erreurs, la question que je posais concernait un problème de gestion/utilisation du logiciel, pas un problème d'envoi de courriels.

Merci de ton attention.


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2007)

Je cite [en haut de la page Mac OS X] :
*Mac OS X* Aide, trucs et astuces pour Mac OS X. Pour les logiciels, voir les forum "Applications" ou "Internet".

Je trouve cela suffisamment clair. Les logiciels li&#233;s &#224; Internet (Mail, Thunderbird, Transmit, Safari, Firefox etc.) c'est dans Internet.

La remarque s'adressait (en g&#233;n&#233;ral) aux membres du forum, histoire qu'ils fassent un peu attention. Rien de personnel. Mais cela n'emp&#234;che pas de faire attention.


----------



## nico45 (18 Décembre 2014)

ce post est vieux, mais merci, ça m'a bien dépanné


----------

